# Renegade 1000 how to custom snorkel



## Psionicwiz

Im trying to figure out on what to do to snorkel my new gade xxc 1000. I don't like the kits out there and was going to build a custom set. Unfortunately i havent been able to find any good usful writeups to make our lives easier. Im hoping this post could help out the masses.

Has anyone considered or tried to use the new xmr 650 snorkel parts on their gade? Looking at the parts list my initial thought was this would work. Has anyone been brave enough to try this?

http://parts.can-am.brp.com/Index.a...frbuh9qk1&catalog_id=1&language_id=1&siteid=1


Could anyone else share how they did their custom job? Pics and part details would be fantastic


----------



## jrpro130

Simple answer is no one I know has used that kit. 

Renegades aren't bad to snorkel. I always build my own generally speaking, but I bought the performance kit for a few reasons. 

The first being they use marine exhaust hose. My price on it on hose only is almost what the kit costs. Scary...they must buy in bulk. 

Second they have a pre cut shroud

Third I can't find black PVC or abs around here and it's included in the kit. 

Really all it is rubber coupler to 1.5" marine exhaust hose for trans. Then intake is same as an kitty (which I did in the outty write up)

Metal exhaust adapter to factory intake hose cut off. Then adapted to 2" and comes out the plastics. Pretty easy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------


----------



## Waddaman

I have snorkeled one completely out of Hard PVC no flex hose or anything like that. I have all the pics and such but i've been to swamped to get a write up going. Ill see if I can get one up here for you tomorrow..


----------



## jrpro130

Subscribed to see that Waddaman!


----------



## Psionicwiz

I also look forward to this writeup


----------

